
[Answered] How to gain 1 karma point - kirbo
Hello everyone, I&#x27;d like to get 1 karma point so that I would have 2 karma points in total, so that I can prove my HackerNews account into my Keybase account. Unfortunately I have no idea how can I gain karma, since I haven&#x27;t used HackerNews that much.<p>Can someone help me understand how I can get that 1 needed karma point so that I could prove my identity?<p>Edit:
My intention is&#x2F;was not to &quot;whore karma points&quot;, I just wanted an answer on how to get karma points, since I didn&#x27;t know how it works and now I know that upvotes gives karma points.
Please don&#x27;t upvote anymore, I don&#x27;t want to get any more points, I only needed 1 more point (which I already received) in order to claim this account for my use in Keybase.
======
madao
Happy? :)

~~~
kirbo
Thanks a lot :)

------
trome
I think your post technically qualifies as karma whoring? :P

~~~
kirbo
I didn't mean to, I just wanted to ask what do I need to do in order to get 1
karma point. I'd delete this whole thread if only I knew how

~~~
trome
Lol, don't worry about it.

